# Arthritis in cats



## cloverleaf1985 (26 August 2014)

My 12yo cat is having X-rays on Monday to confirm if she has arthritis. 

It's looking like she has it in one shoulder and both hips 

I've looked online at Serequin which seems to really help so I've ordered some. 

Does anyone have any experience of managing this to keep her comfortable?


----------



## Mrs B (26 August 2014)

Yup - TK is 11 and although we haven't x-rayed, vet's pretty sure that she has arthritis in her shoulders. She's been on Meloxidyl for 6 months now and we've got it down to quite a low does that keeps her comfortable. She's much more playful and happy, although we will have 2 or 3 blood tests a year to check it's not having an adverse affect on her liver function.

Good luck with her and keep us posted


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (26 August 2014)

Thank you. 

Is that metacam?
I was advised to give her 1ml a day for 2 weeks but I didn't notice much of a difference. Does it take while to kick in?


----------



## Mrs B (26 August 2014)

Similar, but don't know how the doses compare, you'd have to check with the vets. Meloxidyl is initially prescribed for the weight of the cat at 1 measure on the syringe per kilo per day and then reduced from there, so TK started on 4.5 measures and is now down to 2 but without having the syringe in front of me, I don't know how much each measure contains in terms of mls.

Think TK's worked within a few days.


----------



## FellOutOfFavour (26 August 2014)

Cortaflex do a liquid joint supplement for cats. It made a huge difference to our old cat - she was in her early 20's and was really struggling to get onto chairs and climb stairs until she went onto the cortaflex. It really improved her quality of life to the extent that she even played with our two younger cats again.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (28 August 2014)

Thanks, the seraquin should be here soon. 

I hope she feels a bit more comfortable, especially going into winter.


----------



## suestowford (29 August 2014)

Can you find a vet who does acupuncture? Ours does and it's taken years off both our cats. Also they like the treatment (go all floppy and sleepy) and we don't have to fight them to get meds down their throats. It also does not affect their livers as many painkillers do.


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (30 August 2014)

To be honest, I think the trips to have acupuntcure would really stress her out. She's a nervous cat bless her. 

I gave her 2 seraquin last night and she wolfed them down, she didn't even chew them! 
Hopefully they'll help


----------



## Caramac71 (30 August 2014)

My cat had arthritis diagnosed at least 5 years ago, coukd be longer, I've lost track. He had injection into joint and vet prescribed seraquin. He said he may need joint injections every 6-12 months but he only ever needed it once again to date. He is fussy about food but happily takes the seraquin, and has been on 1 a day for years. He is 17 now, has kidney disease, high blood pressure and has gone blind - but the arthritis has caused him very little trouble over the years.


----------



## Cavalier (1 September 2014)

My vet has just advised me to try Yumove for my cat. She is very stiff in her hind legs and the vet thinks it could be the onset of arthritis. Yumove is a green lipped mussel supplement. I have had her on it for a couple of weeks now and she is certainly looking less stiff already.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 September 2014)

My old cat is on loxicom daily it has greatly improved her quality of life .


----------



## Sarah_K (2 September 2014)

This is going to sound like a total "noob"question, but for those of you with cats who have arthritis in their shoulders, how do they look when they walk? My cat has been ill recently and back and forth to the vet for testing but I've noticed since she lost weight she doesn't like her shoulders being stroked. She's a bit stiff in front when she first gets up but not limping and it seems to wear off after 30 seconds. She's back there next week so I'll ask then.


----------



## pines of rome (2 September 2014)

This is my old boy Helby,he has been arthritic for a few years now, he is nearly 18 and blind. I have always held off on the metacam and tried other things, but now at his age he has it when he needs it!

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd...._=1417371738_8d2393d03798249ac8f60b63a417e88a


----------



## cloverleaf1985 (2 September 2014)

Well, she has had the X-rays. She has it in both hips and both wrists. 
Kidneys functioning fine, so they have given me metacam. I will keep her on it for a while, then try reducing it and then stop and see if the seraquin has made any difference. I don't want her on it long term if it isn't needed. 
Of course this will all be with vet supervision. 

But today she does seem perkier


----------



## dotty1 (9 September 2014)

My 18 year old cat has arthritis and is pretty stiff. He was a lot worse and had a course of acupuncture which did work and he did seem to enjoy it!. Ho is also on cosequin and cod liver oil every day. He is a bit wobbly and walks totally left and right legs together which is quite amusing to watch, but he does his daily patrols, visits usual neighbours for food and gets through the cat flap ok, he also eats anything!


----------



## suestowford (9 September 2014)

Yes, I used to give one of mine cod liver oil back along, but the one who has arthritis now has such a volatile digestion I daren't give her fishoil!
OP mine is a stresshead too and I agonised over the difficulties taking her for a treatment would cause. But honestly, it hasn't been an issue as she does truly relax while having it. I have NEVER seen her lie down and curl her paws up under her chest before, whilst at the vets, but she did while having needle treatment. I was very surprised


----------

